# Erfahrungen mit Membranausströmern?



## Nori (20. März 2016)

Da ich den ständigen Wechsel von zugesetzten Ausströmersteinen und Platten umgehen möchte, wollte ich nun einmal Membranausströmer probieren - eine größere Platte und vielleicht auch noch ein paar längliche Ausströmer sollten ersetzt werden.
Kann mir jemand was zur Lebenserwartung der Membranausströmer sagen, zum Luftbedarf und auch vielleicht ne günstige Bezugsquelle mitteilen????

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andre 69 (20. März 2016)

Nori ,
Fall's es dir hilft , schau mal bei den ganzen LH Junkie's ! Die haben dies teilweise schon thematisiert .
Ich glaub bei uns im Forum setzen die da eher alle auf selbstgebaute Sachen , da scheinbar preiswerter und besser !


----------



## Nori (20. März 2016)

Selbstgebaute Membranausströmer???
Ich denke da herrscht ein Mißverständnis:
Mir geht es um so etwas:
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Membranbeluefter/
Wichtig wäre für mich die Standzeit und ob man die Teile irgendwie auch reinigen kann etc.

(wäre auch meine bis dato günstigste Bezugsquelle - vielleicht gibts aber noch andere günstige Lieferanten ...)

Gruß Nori


----------



## tosa (20. März 2016)

Halten ewig und reinigen musst du die nicht....


----------



## Andre 69 (20. März 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Mißverständnis


Nee Nori , ich hab dich schon verstanden ! Wäre nur eine Alternative .
Ansonsten , was die Membranausströmer angeht , 
1. Sie haben eine Höhe Lebenserwartung , da sie sich nicht so schnell zu setzen , wenn sie dies überhaupt machen ! Die Membran ist " beweglich "  ( schwingt) , so soll verhindert werden ,das sich etwas anlagert !
2. Der Luftbedarf ist "höher" ,sie arbeiten erst ab einen bestimmten Druck ! 
3. Man kann sie säubern mit Zitronensaft( Säure) oder Essig ( Säure) da meist nur Kalk dran ist !


----------



## Nori (20. März 2016)

Das hört sich gut an - und passen die Preise aus meinem Link?

Gruß Nori


----------



## koiteich1 (20. März 2016)

Hi Nori
Dort will ich für mein Umbau jetzt auch bestellen.
Hole mir den HD 340 von Jäger.
Ruf da ruhig mal an da bekommst du eine super Beratung.

Zum Thema reinigen der Membranbelüfter gab es in einem anderen Forum einen Beitrag dazu
Weis aber nicht mehr wo das war.


----------



## Nori (21. März 2016)

Hallo Armin,
hab eben dort mal angerufen - ist wirklich ein netter Mensch, der auch gut berät.
Hab mir gleich einen Adapter auf einen 10mm Schlauch mitbestellt - wenn der kleine Kolpendrücker das Teil nicht zum Blasen bringt, muss sowieso auf Membrankompressor umgemodelt werden - dann gibt's auch mehr Leitungs-Querschnitt.....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2016)

Hi,

ich habe seit Anfang Februar den MT 300 an meiner ersten Airpump 8000, (seit, ich glaube 2006 ist die schon im Dauereinsatz ohne Membranwechsel)  im IBC um das __ Hel-X zu verwirbeln. 

Und der macht da richtig Musik drinne. 
Das ist schon was anderes als 8 von den großen Belüfterkugeln. 

Ich hab da auch sofort das PVC Anschlussset für die Tellerbelüfter mit Bestellt. 
Das ist schon 'ne feine Sache.


----------



## koiteich1 (21. März 2016)

Hi Nori

Freut mich das du zufrieden bist.
Ich wollte mir wo anderst was zusammenstellen aber nach dem Telefonat war ich froh das ich noch nichts bestellt habe.
Das wäre auch wieder nur so ein geblubbere geworden 
Benny hat mich da schon super beraten was ich für die Größe und Form meines Biobehälters brauche.


----------



## Nori (21. März 2016)

Dachte auch nicht, dass der kleinste Ausströmer nicht der beste für einen eher schwachen Bläser ist - der hat scheinbar einen höheren Gegendruck als ein mittlerer oder größerer Teller - ich hab aber nicht das normale Anschluss-Set genommen, sondern nur einen Winkel samt Adapter - die Befestigung erfolgt mit einem Edelstahl-Bügel der am AG des Tellers befestigt wird und mit dem Untergrund verschraubt wird.....

Gruß Nori


----------



## koiteich1 (21. März 2016)

Nori
welchen Edelstahlbügel meinst du ??
Habe auf der Seite nichts gefunden nur das PVC Anschlussset zum aufdübeln.


----------



## Nori (21. März 2016)

Den Bügel bastel ich mir selbst - den gibt's nicht im Shop.
Ich hab dort quasi nur einen Anschlußwinkel für das Teller-AG bestellt in dem eine Tülle für einen 9mm Schlauch sitzt (hat er nicht im Shop, besorgt er mir aber, damit ich nicht extra woanders bestellen muss und nochmal Versandkosten hab). Dazu noch ne Überwurfmutter in 3/4", damit ich den Bügel am Teller befestigen kann.

Gruß Nori


----------



## koiteich1 (21. März 2016)

Ach so.
werde mir dann den Anschlußwinkel bestellen und auf eine Fliese dübeln. (hatte glaube ich Koi rolli mal so gemacht)


----------



## Nori (21. März 2016)

Mir gefällt die Lösung aus dem Shop insofern nicht, dass sie in den fixierten Halteklammern recht instabil ist (der Teller kann sich verdrehen) und der 18-er Anschluss würde auch nicht passen.

Wegen der Fliese:
Ich hab schon mal einen größeren Blumentopfuntersetzer mit Trasszement befüllt (ist gut geeignet wegen des Teichwassers) - der ist schwer und es lässt sich prima bohren und dübeln - nimm einen 20-25 Untersetzer und der verschwindet unter dem Teller...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael H (21. März 2016)

Hallo

Hat jemand so einen Teller in Betrieb und eine V60 dran ...?


----------



## koiteich1 (21. März 2016)

Hi Michael

Bei mir kommt dann eine V60 dran
Laut Rücksprache würde die V60 reichen.


----------



## tosa (21. März 2016)

Hallo Michael, 

2 340er Teller mit einer Secoh 100 und die Helix springen aus der Biokammer.


----------



## koiteich1 (21. März 2016)

Ja die Secoh sind schon gute Pumpen.
Will mir später die Secoh JDK S 80 holen.
Die reicht dann auch noch um die Matten zu belüften.


----------



## samorai (21. März 2016)

Gehen da nicht die 25- 30 ger Clips vom Elektriker Rohr(rund) für 2€ haste nicht gesehen; zum befestigen?


----------



## koiteich1 (21. März 2016)

Könnten gehen aber den Anschlusswinkel braucht man trotzdem.


----------



## Michael H (21. März 2016)

Hallo

Werd das wohl auch mit einer HD 340 versuchen . Aufrüsten kann man ja immer noch .


----------



## tosa (21. März 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Werd das wohl auch mit einer HD 340 versuchen . Aufrüsten kann man ja immer noch .



richtig, wenn du dort bestellst, bestelle oder bastle dir das nach:
http://bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Belueftung/Belueftung-Zubehoer/product-58.html

damit regulierst du den Luftstrom und schonst dabei die Membran.


----------



## Nori (26. März 2016)

Hab gerade die Lieferung von BGM bekommen - absolut top und der Preis geht mehr als in Ordnung (Jäger HD 270 mit Adapter nach Angabe und einer zusätzlichen Überwurfmutter und Versand für 38,89 €).
Hab auch noch von einem anderen Anbieter (Hegau Koi) 2 Stck. 25-er und einen 50-er Stab-Membranbelüfter erhalten (ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen der Shop - für zusammen 43,70 €).

Werde in 4 Wochen, wenn ich wieder am Teich bin gleich mal testen - jetzt muss ich nur noch ne Plattenhalterung basteln ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## koiteich1 (26. März 2016)

Bei mir ebenfalls alles eingetroffen.
Hi Nori
Mach mal bitte Bilder von deiner Plattenhalterung
Bin für alle Ideen offen.


----------



## Nori (27. März 2016)

Meinen Ausströmerstein hatte ich bis dato mit 4 großen Lautsprecher-Abdeckgitterklammern (für Subwoofer) am eigentlichen Sockel befestigt, so dass er zur Reinigung etc.schnell und ohne Werkzeug abgenommen werden kann - also lag es auf der Hand den Membranausströmer auf einen ausgedienten Stein zu verankern ...
Man könnte das Konstrukt aber auch einfach so auf den Teichboden etc. stellen - ist ja schwer genug.
 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael H (27. März 2016)

Hallo
Bin schon mal auf die Video's gespannt wenn die Teller am Sprudeln sind .
Wenn es geht Bitte mit Pumpen Angaben ...


----------



## Nori (27. März 2016)

Ich vermute die Platte kommt mit recht wenig Pumpenleistung aus - man kann schon mit reinblasen die Membran aktivieren.
Bei meinen Ausströmerstäben schaut es anders aus - nichts außer "dicke Backen" - werde mal ne Fußluftpumpe anschließen...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael H (27. März 2016)

Hallo
Genau so sieht es bei den 50 cm langen Gummi Diffusoren aus die ich hab . Die brauchen eine Menge an Luft und da kommt eher so eine leichte Luftwand raus mit ganz kleinen Blasen . Zum bewegen von Biomaterial nicht geeignet , bei mir zumindest .


----------



## mitch (27. März 2016)

Hi Michael,

nimm mal den Schlauch von einen alten Sackkarren, mit Kabelbindern auf einer steinplatte festmachen, luftschlauch ans Ventil machen und oben mit einer Nadel sehr viele Löcher reinmachen

kostet nur etwas zeit & wenig €


----------



## Nori (27. März 2016)

Ich brauch die Belüfterstangen im Filter zur Sauerstoffversorgung wenn nachts die Pumpe nicht läuft, aber nicht zur Bewegung von __ Hel-X.
Die 50 cm Stange soll 2 Stck von den 20 cm Zylinder-Auströmersteinen ersetzen - bin gespannt ob das der kleine Kolbenkompressor noch schafft...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael H (27. März 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> nimm mal den Schlauch von einen alten Sackkarren, mit Kabelbindern auf einer steinplatte festmachen, luftschlauch ans Ventil machen und oben mit einer Nadel sehr viele Löcher reinmachen
> 
> kostet nur etwas zeit & wenig €


Hallo Mitch
Bring mich nicht auf Idee'n


----------



## Michael H (27. März 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Ich brauch die Belüfterstangen im Filter zur Sauerstoffversorgung wenn nachts die Pumpe nicht läuft, aber nicht zur Bewegung von __ Hel-X.
> Die 50 cm Stange soll 2 Stck von den 20 cm Zylinder-Auströmersteinen ersetzen - bin gespannt ob das der kleine Kolbenkompressor noch schafft...
> 
> Gruß Nori


Hallo
Denke für die Sauerstoffversorgung sollte es reichen ...




_View: http://youtu.be/HxdfQs4YHL8_


----------



## Nori (27. März 2016)

Ich hab einen Kompressor mit 3600 L/h und einen mit 2100 L/h - schätze der kleine wird sich um die eine 50 cm Stange kümmern und der 3600-er um die 2x25 cm Stangen - alle 3 Ausströmer wird mit der 3600-er nicht viel bringen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## koiteich1 (27. März 2016)

Hab auch mal kurz rumgespielt mit der belüfterplatte und meiner V 10 
Kommt zwar etwas Luft raus aber nicht der Rede wert.
Hab ich auch nicht anders erwartet.
war nur mal neugierig.
Aber denke wenn die v60 drann ist blubberts richtig doll.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

hier erst mal 130l __ Hel-X 14 mit dem MT-300 und meiner Airpump 8000 bewegt......






Dann auf 170L Hel-X erhöht........


----------



## mitch (4. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> nimm mal den Schlauch von einen alten Sackkarren ...



so schaut es dann aus ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/520891/


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Apr. 2016)

@Nori 
Wo hast du das Anschlußstück für den Luftschlauch bei deinem Membranteller her?
Gleich bei BGM mitbestellt?
Suche solch ein Anschluß von 19mm auf 8mm und finde nichts


----------



## Nori (6. Apr. 2016)

Hab ich gleich mitbestellt - kostete 5 € - ist aber 10 mm, aber die gängigen Luftschläuche passen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## koiteich1 (6. Apr. 2016)

Danke Nori hattest du ja auch weiter vorn schon mal geschrieben 

Habe jetzt bei Ebay so Schlauchtüllen gesehen wo ich mir was bastle.


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2016)

Hi Armin,

Tüllen gibt es dort ==> https://www.esska.de/esska_de_s/Sch...hlauchtuellen/Schlauchtuellen-Kunststoff.html


----------



## Nori (7. Apr. 2016)

Ein fertiges Produkt (also 3/4" IG auf 10mm oder 8mm Schlauchtülle und das ganze auch noch 90° abgewinkelt) hab ich da aber auch nicht gesehen - ich denke das ist unter 5 € nirgends zu bekommen... - der BGM-Preis ist mehr als fair!

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (7. Apr. 2016)

upps - falscher link


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Apr. 2016)

Als ich bei BGM bestellt hatte waren keine Schlauchtüllen da.
Aber bevor ich was bastle kann ich auch noch eine Woche warten denn da muss ich noch etwas dort bestellen.


----------

